# Berkhof's Theology Online?



## caddy (Mar 23, 2007)

Can Berkhof's Systematic Theology be found online? I have the Book but would like the ability search for particular words?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 23, 2007)

I doubt it but if you go here and scroll down on the right hand side, you will find a search engine. Perhaps this may be of assistance?


----------



## panicbird (Mar 23, 2007)

You can also check out his _Summary of Christian Doctrine_, which is available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 23, 2007)

It is accessible at http://www.biblecentre.net/ 

They say if you own the book there are no copyright issues in accessing the book at their site. However, they have been involved in copyright litigation in the past and I don't know the current status. So..._caveat emptor_!

I would stick with the links already provided.


----------



## caddy (Mar 23, 2007)

Found it but ALL I get is a grey screen...



Poimen said:


> I doubt it but if you go here and scroll down on the right hand side, you will find a search engine. Perhaps this may be of assistance?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 23, 2007)

caddy said:


> Found it but ALL I get is a grey screen...



Sorry; the other scroll bar to the far right. As I mentioned, if you scroll down you should find a box which allows you to enter in your data for a search.


----------



## caddy (Mar 24, 2007)

I can see the small book on the top...and the place to type in the search. IT finds the pages where the words is at on the Right, but it is still gray screened out, NO TEXT !

hmmmm, I'm thinking It's some JAVA patch I don't have now...


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 24, 2007)

don't know about Berkhof but Hodge's ST is on Google Books.

rsc


----------



## Poimen (Mar 24, 2007)

caddy said:


> I can see the small book on the top...and the place to type in the search. IT finds the pages where the words is at on the Right, but it is still gray screened out, NO TEXT !
> 
> hmmmm, I'm thinking It's some JAVA patch I don't have now...



I'm sorry I cannot be of any assistance. It works for me... anyone want to help him out?


----------



## caddy (Mar 24, 2007)

Actually Poimen. I think It might work as Designed. When I type in a word, it gives me the page it is on on the right, but the Middle Grey Screen--the Big Grey Screen--is blank. I'm thinking this is a copy-write "thing." 

...or are you getting the text in the grey screen? If you are, then I am having problems.



Poimen said:


> I'm sorry I cannot be of any assistance. It works for me... anyone want to help him out?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 24, 2007)

Steve:

It works great for me though it looks like you have to have an actual gmail account if you want to see any text. I entered in my name and password and it worked fine.


----------



## caddy (Mar 24, 2007)

gmail huh

Mine did pop last night to ask me to get a Google account. I registered. Let me look at this again.

Thanks



Poimen said:


> Steve:
> 
> It works great for me though it looks like you have to have an actual gmail account if you want to see any text. I entered in my name and password and it worked fine.


----------



## caddy (Mar 24, 2007)

*I have a gmail account...*

but I'm still getting this !

Frustrating....


----------

